# Newest newby not known is now knowable!



## Dixon Cannon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello mates! I'm the new guy so I thought I'd start with a question. Feel free to direct me to the proper spot if necessary. But here goes...
The photo I found on Google directed me to this site, but I can't access the image. This is the shot of 'Tar Heel' after it's crash by Lt. Bert Stiles in November of 1944. I'd like a larger version of it it if it's available somewhere. Here is the shot:






Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dixon Cannon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard Dixon. I'll sludge through my stuff and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dixon!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2011)

From me too. No luck on your pic unfortunately but there are a few around of the intact aircraft, which you probably know.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought "Tarheel" was Preddy's aircraft, a P-40E (41-5509) that crashed in the PTO 12 July 42...

Must of been two of 'em 

Welcome to the forums, by the way


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, Preddy's craft was a P-51 and was shot down by freindly fire the the ETO. At least I thought that's what Harrison had been working on a while back. I could very well be wrong though cause that happens a lot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2011)

George Preddy started out in the PTO 

His wreck (above mentioned date) was caused when he was struck by a buddy during a mock dogfight (practice)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2011)

Tarheel was Jim Starnes' regular mount but Stiles crashed and was killed while flying it.


----------



## Dixon Cannon (Nov 8, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Tarheel was Jim Starnes' regular mount but Stiles crashed and was killed while flying it.



*Crimea, that is correct. P-51D Mustang 6N-X (44-14387) which Starnes named 'Tar Heel', when he was assigned to the 505th Fighter Squadron, 339th Fighter Group, 8th USAAF. Fowlmere, ETO *


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome.

I suspect there might be a copy of it in the photo album (A community photo gallery - Warbird Photo Album) might take some finding though.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome from England. Sorry, I haven't been able to find your pic.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dixon Cannon (Nov 9, 2011)

Found a slightly larger one here - at least the *'Tar Heel' *is readable! -Dixon Cannon


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad you could find something better than the original one you had and welcome to the gang Dixon.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard...!


----------

